# Clutch problems



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

I have an 04 m6 and the clutch randomly slips. One day at wot it holds fine and the next it slips at about 5500 to 6000. Am I just due for a new clutch?

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Yes .


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

That's what I was afraid of. Money is really right now and I really wanted to port my heads

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------

